# great way to water terrariums so you can have live plants!



## hierodula (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a free way to water your terrarium! I saw a vid on youtube, and decided to share it with you guys. It would be cool to see all the new terrariums that people can now build without a pump.

*Important: The droplets this method causes large droplets and should be used for mantids at least an inch long! *

All you have to do is get some fresh water in a small cup ( if done right, 16 oz of water a day is enough for a 20 gal terrarium for a day and a half-2 days depending on the temperature)

Here are the steps:

1. Place paper towels over the top of the terrarium.

2. gently and slowly pour water in 4-5 evenly spread out locations.

This should cause water to drip down, rather quickly, but in drops.

You can adjust the amount of water and speed of pouring to your needs. works best with mesh.

Let me know what you all think!


----------



## aNisip (Aug 28, 2012)

Interesting idea, I likie...but I just use the pump


----------



## hierodula (Aug 28, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Interesting idea, I likie...but I just use the pump


Thanks man! can u try and give me some feedback? It works well for me, and although its not as good visually, it works well for me, as I am to cheap to afford a pump lol :devil2:


----------



## aNisip (Aug 28, 2012)

It works well if you have plants everywhere in the tank, but like my setup most of the plants are on one side and I just doubled up on the paper towel on that one side and I guess it works...


----------



## hierodula (Aug 28, 2012)

Sweet. Ya i have plants every where in my tank so it works great for me, and glad it works for you too.


----------



## JackTopus (Aug 30, 2012)

i remember when i use to have frogs as a child. i thought it would be fun to imitate rainfall when it rained in realife. i would get a food tin pan poke small holes and fill it up with water. lol almost same idea


----------



## rs4guy (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm all about the Mist King, had one left over from my Cham days, and they are awesome!


----------



## Saebjorn9 (Aug 31, 2012)

I just take off the lid and use my spritzer bottle to mist the tank and put it real close to the base of each plant and water them like that. Worked fine....the paper towel method seems like a lot of work honestly haha.


----------



## hierodula (Aug 31, 2012)

Saebjorn9 said:


> I just take off the lid and use my spritzer bottle to mist the tank and put it real close to the base of each plant and water them like that. Worked fine....the paper towel method seems like a lot of work honestly haha.


Ya but if you have large plants, misting wont give you enough water, in which case the paper towel helps regulate the water flow so its not like a flood lol. But yes I do agree with you.  



Saebjorn9 said:


> I just take off the lid and use my spritzer bottle to mist the tank and put it real close to the base of each plant and water them like that. Worked fine....the paper towel method seems like a lot of work honestly haha.


----------

